# December Photo Contest COMMENTS thread.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

December Photo contest up and running with a great Theme picked by November's winner, _hattifattener_:


> * "Stay!"
> *
> 
> Your GSD(s) in a Down, Sit or Stand-Stay, waiting for the release command or signal.


Photo Thread here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/monthly-photo-contest/509930-december-2014-photo-contest.html


As usual, questions and comments in this thread please! Photocontest thread is for the Pictures only. 

So SIT DOWN and STAY a moment as you find the perfect picture that will improve your STANDing with the photo contest crowd.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe can't see a camera without striking a pose, even if he is supposed to be working


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Jane your boy, looks great!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

That's Gunther's "I'm down but don't want to be" lol. He does really great with it, but times like that are when we are playing with his kong. I don't make him go in a down every time before I throw it, I mix it up and the anticipation kills him... or so he would have you think. He grumbles at me and I've gotten to where I don't have to say it, he sits automatically and now I just tap my foot at him and he goes into a down... whining a little of course lol. Other times I can put him in a full down, walk away and place the kong on the ground in the distance. He lays there looking at me until I say ok. But I didn't want to post that in the contest because from the camera angle I figure it would just look like he's lying down and not necessarily waiting to be released.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, so many amazing photo's to choose from! Personally, I think #18 is great and should win, but #12 and #27 are fantastic!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bill said:


> Jane your boy, looks great!


Thank you Bill!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Krisk - It looks as though you are explaining the rules to a snowball fight. Your picture made me smile!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lots of so many GREAT entries this month!!! The contest is closed, and the poll is up!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-2014-december-photo-contest.html#post6382769

Unfortunately, I had to delete a few entries due to them being oversized. There is not leeway in the photo contest: anything over 800 X 600 will be deleted.


----------



## Sweetlucylou (Nov 22, 2015)

Love her


----------



## Sweetlucylou (Nov 22, 2015)

How do i put a pic in place of the star


----------



## Legend Zeus (Dec 1, 2015)

Zeus


----------

